# favorites



## bookiej (Aug 14, 2005)

does anyone know how to transfer favorites from MSN 8 to IE 6?

Thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Clarification please. What do you mean by MSN 8?  

If you are talking about the MSN website, then I believe you may be confused about favorites.

But again, please, I am just asking for your explanation of what you believe MSN 8 to be.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Since posting that request for your clarification, I have found that there actually is a browser referred to as the "MSN browser," and there are versions up to at least version 8. I think I also noticed there is now a version 9 - but anyway, ... so I learned something today. 

But in investigating "what the heck is MSN browser?", I found that it is just (according to many voices) it is just a "prettied up" IE browser. It has nice colors, nice button, and the same vulnerabilities of IE. There are some nicely rolled in features, but nothing all that drastically different from IE.

I also found out that at least 27 other browsers (  !!) also use the IE underpinnings (the IE engine), (What! you thought there were only a handful of browsers... no, there are over 100 browsers  ). See: Browsers Using Internet Explorer

So, knowing that, I would expect that the favorites are kept in the same sort of folder structure that IE does. IE keeps its favorites in the <username>\Favorites folder. If the MSN browser keeps its favorites in the same location, then there is nothing you need to do. Just check to see if your IE button, for Favorites, has the same items as the MSN browser.

If not, then just locate where the MSN browser keeps its favorites, and if it is the same sort of folder structure, with URL shortcuts, then just copy them into your <username>\Favorites folder.

On the slight chance that the MSN favorites are kept in a single .HTML file (like Netscape did, and maybe still does ((I don't use alternate browsers)) then all you really need to do is copy that one HTML file into your <user>\Favorites folder. Being an HTML file it will work as expected.

I hope that helps.


----------



## bookiej (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for your patience and your input.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

But did I answer your question?


----------



## bookiej (Aug 14, 2005)

no, but that's OK, it looks like windows put favorites in a folder called "owner" and then another one with different favorites in another folder with my user name. So I guess I could drag to "shared folder" and then if there are any duplicates I can alter that later.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

That's basically what I said:


ChuckE said:


> If not, then just locate where the MSN browser keeps its favorites, and if it is the same sort of folder structure, with URL shortcuts, then just copy them into your <username>\Favorites folder.


There are only a few schemes that could be used for favorites, or bookmarks, shortcuts, or whatever you want to call then.

Where they are located is just a matter of "what placed whatever where".


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I checked my MSN browser and the favorites were saved in a *Favorites.xml* file.
There were no options in my version *7.02.0011.2700* for Exporting only for Importing.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

and if you try opening that .xml file with IE?

If that doesn't work, I think I can locate an xml converter to html.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, I tried opening it with Internet Explorer and Importing into Internet Explorer.
Changing the extensions, etc.

An xml converter may be something *bookiej* could use. 

I only looked on their behalf. 
I already have TSG in my Internet Explorer Favorites. :up:

I would be interested in taking a look at the xml converter myself.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

There seem to be quite a lot of free XML to HTML converters and/or editors. Just do a Google search for it.

Also, depending upon the data construct, you might be able to get useful links if you open the XML file with Excel.

I don't have any experience with any of those converters, so I am out of guesses now. Sorry.

But good luck!


----------

